# Training at my club today



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

My pup is the one that jumps into the car.
https://vimeo.com/262673200


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding!!!

I love the grips on all the dogs.

They want meat under that sleeve and not just cloth.:twisted: :-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was fun to watch!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Great job guys! Believe it or not, we employ a few of those routines in our PSD training. Especially the deployment that your pup did. We do it a little differently but basically the same. I'll try to upload a video of my boy doing the vehicle deployment during a demo for police memorial day if I can find it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> My pup is the one that jumps into the car.
> https://vimeo.com/262673200




Nice!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well I found the videos. Unfortunately they were sent to my Android from an iphone and the quality is crap. Also, I can't upload it to photosuckit or by using the uploader here.  I'll try to email it to muself and see if that will work.

OK, changed default player to VLC. Here goes nothing....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nope, it says invalid file. Crap](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I got the same problem Howard. If you figure it out let me know.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Lol you guys need a kid to help you with new technology, but I normally just upload a video to Youtube or Vimeo and post a link here.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Outstanding!!!
> 
> I love the grips on all the dogs.
> 
> They want meat under that sleeve and not just cloth.:twisted: :-D


When they were young, I use a very thin sleeve so that they can feel my bicep and so I think they might be looking for the same feeling now under the jacket, I don't know, as long as it is deep and don't come off for anything I'm happy camper.


----------



## Gina Mezin (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing Khoi! Kibo and I were guests at Golden State PSA in Hemet last Sunday. Nice atmosphere there. Planning on returning this Sunday to visit just once more before I decide for sure to join. Your zeal for the sport has been inspirational. I also got a wedge for Christmas because of your recommendation and he's been loving it.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Gina Mezin said:


> Thanks for sharing Khoi! Kibo and I were guests at Golden State PSA in Hemet last Sunday. Nice atmosphere there. Planning on returning this Sunday to visit just once more before I decide for sure to join. Your zeal for the sport has been inspirational. I also got a wedge for Christmas because of your recommendation and he's been loving it.


That is great, I hope it will workout for you.


----------



## petguide.co (11 mo ago)

Khoi Pham said:


> My pup is the one that jumps into the car.


AMAZING


----------

